# WAR -  WAM Strategic Value



## System (3 June 2021)

WAM Strategic Value Limited (WAR) aims to provide Shareholders with strong risk-adjusted returns derived from an Investment Strategy focused on identifying and capitalising on buying assets at a discount. The Investment Strategy will primarily focus on Australian LICs and LITs, with which the Investment Manager has significant expertise and experience for more than 20 years. The Company’s Investment Strategy will provide Shareholders with exposure to a diversified equities portfolio, predominantly comprised of Australian LICs and LITs, purchased at a discount to their underlying asset values that the Investment Manager believes will close over time.

The Investment Strategy's focus on LICs and LITs is expected to enhance diversification, providing direct exposure to a wide pool of underlying assets for investors.

The Company’s investment objectives are to provide capital growth over the medium-to-long term, deliver a stream of fully franked dividends and preserve capital while providing Shareholders with exposure to a diversified equities portfolio.

The Company aims to maximise total Shareholder returns with a combination of capital growth and income, allowing fully franked dividends to be paid to Shareholders, provided the Company has sufficient profits reserves and franking credits available and it is within prudent business practices to do so.

It is anticipated that WAR will list on the ASX during June 2021.






						WAM Strategic Value — Wilson Asset Management
					

WAM Strategic Value became Wilson Asset Management’s eighth listed investment company in June 2021. WAM Strategic Value provides shareholders with exposure to Wilson Asset Management’s proven investment process focused on identifying and capitalising on share price discounts to underlying asset...




					wilsonassetmanagement.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 June 2021)

With the WAM Strategic Value IPO raising due to close on Thursday, in all likelihood oversubscribed at the maximum $225 million mark – everyone’s keeping an eye on LIC trading to see who’s in the firing line.


> _The latest alarm was at VGI Partners Global Investments Ltd (VG1), which fits WAR’s tactics at about 10 per cent discount and saw heavy trading on Wednesday.
> However, Wilson’s attention is focused elsewhere. He’s understood to be looking at another big target, Magellan’s $1 billion-odd Magellan High Conviction Trust (MHH), which is trading at a 12 per cent discount to its asset backing.  Brokers reckon he’s been snapping up MHH shares, to help get WAR off to a rollicking start._






> _Magellan High Conviction Trust is a nice juicy target. It listed in late 2019, is run by Hamish Douglass, invests in Microsoft, Alphabet, Facebook and the like, and its biggest shareholder is the Lowy Family Group, which declared a 5.35 per cent stake last November.  Most importantly, it is struggling with a sizeable discount to asset backing.
> As for WAR’s other targets, one of the prime contenders has to be Templeton Global Growth Fund, which is part way through a strategic review and is one where Wilson Asset Management Group already has a toehold 14.6 per cent stake._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 June 2021)

WAR started trading today...  Flat $1.25 to $1.26..  but why would anyone expect anything else?


Silly ASX code by the way (and somewhat offensive). War in a search engine; not well thought through  (but slightly more clever than the Adult Supplies IPO that came up with S.E.X. (oft defaulting to HUG )


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2021)

So, I'm going to invest in WAR, because it's undervalued, and it invests in undervalued LICs and LITs, that invest in undervalued fund managers, who invest in undervalued Mum and Dog stocks. I'm in! 

Is this a Synthetic CDO?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2021)

kennas said:


> Is this a Synthetic CDO?



Hardly.  It is a LIC buying undervalued LICs, and capturing the difference if, as the new manager he can close this discount to zero.

My caution (and I don't hold) is that G Wilson is basically using equity in his LICs to shoehorn out existing managers. But there are very few opportunities to* buy $1 for 80c*, as he is wont to say.


----------

